# WTS-Daiwa Saltist 35 Lever Drag Reel-----And SaltigaG Jigging/Boat Rod



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to sell a Saltist 35 lever drag(STTLD35H). It is spooled with 70lb Daiwa Boat Braid. The handle knob is EVA foam(like a Stradic CI4), not rubber. Reel is in good mechanical condition, cosmetically it has 2 light scratches. $170 shipped or local pickup. Open to offers. Price is the same with or without the line. Located in Kill Devil Hills, NC

Also have a Daiwa SaltigaG jigging/boat rod (SAG-J 59XXHF). It's 5'9", XXH, rated 80-150 braid or 5 1/4 oz- 7 1/2oz. There is a little rust staining on the bottom of the reel seat. $125 shipped or local pickup. 
The pictures of the rod are copied off the internet, mine is the same but if you want pictures of my rod let me know.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

$140 for the reel
$100 for the rod


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

$120 for the reel. $90 for the rod


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

closed


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'll take the reel if it hasn't sold.


----------

